# 2007 Jetta upgrade to premium radio system



## framber (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I was wondering if someone could tell me whether any Premium radio from 2006 will allow me to connect my glove compartment Aux input to it? I am trying to have a 6CD changer without losing the option to plug in the ipod or minidisc to my car stereo.
Is there any advantage in buying a more recent version of this radio, other than the stainless steel plates on the buttons? That seems to be the only difference.
Thanks so much!
Franco


----------

